# 536.886540 Traction Drive Pulley



## ogiebobosb (Feb 25, 2019)

I recently came across an old track drive snowblower that throws snow great, but does not self propel. I took the bottom plate off and noticed that the traction drive pulley was hanging down and appears to be missing it's screw and washers. I found a set of hardware on Ebay that's on order, but I do not know how best to get access to the pulley so that I have room to put in the new screw since the auger pulley below is very close. Is there an easy way to remove the auger pulley?

Picture: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6_2KyNDoxHEYjg2NE1HS0Itc3I3NzhZSkdjRmMxcDZDMmNV


----------

